# C'mon baby, do the locomotion



## GoldenCamper

It's fun to watch my adopted Fiona girl blossom. She has come a long way from the shy little velcro girl she was and feeling more secure with her new surroundings every day. She's now doing her Golden roll of happiness on a regular basis.

So turn it up and c'mon c'mon and do the locomotion with Fi  (I removed the guitar riff in the middle)

Hope she brightens your day as she does mine.


----------



## C's Mom

Aww, that was great. She is so pretty and her coat looks wonderful.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

TOO precious. She looks like she's in total bliss!


----------



## janine

Fiona you have got the swing your hips down pat!!! That video did make me smile, what a happy girl. I had to watch it twice


----------



## maggiesmommy

Aww, what a sweet girl. So glad she's found such a happy home.


----------



## AlanK

Wow an old time favorite song and another new favorite Golden dancing in the snow. Got a  out of me. Thanks for putting that together!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, that was just great  Give Fiona a big ole smile from me?

One of my brothers just cleared a lot of the back yard and made wide paths through the snow - Casey was for sure doing the locomotion and running up and down the yard; absolutely loving the chance to really open up and then plopping for some serious snow dancing; I have the vcr charging since you've inspired me to capture that joy


----------



## FinnTastic

That was great. Reminding me of Finn today who stop every five seconds to make 'doggie angels'.


----------



## Davika

I loved the video! So sweet and she looks so happy! Thanks for sharing. It put a huge smile on my face


----------



## lgnutah

I loved it. She is beautiful and that snow is so white! (makes me almost wish I lived in a cold climate again)


----------



## spruce

loved it! luv seeing your gal so happy!


----------



## Jamm

That was amazing  Definitely made my day


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Steve, that was great! You brought a  to my face too....Fiona is one happy girl! The words were just *pawfect* for her swinging those hips in the snow...


----------



## Finn's Fan

Steve, I can't stop grinning over your deliriously joyful girl! She and Finn would have a great time making snow angels and being wiggle backs


----------



## Griff's Mom

Love this!! Brought a smile to my heart!


----------



## gauta

That was great  she is one happy dog


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for the comments everyone  She loves the snow and makes more snow angels everyday.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

Fiona's video sure brought a big smile to my face.
She is absolutely delightful and I am BEYOND HAPPY you two found each!
Tucker surely sent her!!!

SMOOCH DID the same thing in the snow!!


----------



## sadiegold

Love the way she stopped mid video to take a snow snack break.


----------



## Wendy427

Love, love, LOVE Fiona's video! She's such a sweetie, and soooo beautiful!


----------



## coppers-mom

I loved, loved, loved this video.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What a great job on this video. Fiona looks so happy.


----------



## mylissyk

Come on baby, do the SNOWcomotion with Fi!


----------



## coppers-mom

You had me singing this song (tragedy!!!!:doh::doh::yuck::yuck::yuck all day yesterday with a big grin on my face.

I also love your video with Tucker "You and Me go fishing in the Dark". Another lovely song to go with a heartwarming video.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

And no one around to video tape you? I would have liked to see that

Thanks Teresa, he was the best fishing buddy a guy could hope for. Somehow I think I am going to get very wet with Fiona's first trip in the canoe:uhoh:


----------



## jakesmom1

Oh my gosh one of the best video's I have seen in a long time. How precious is she and how much she loves that snow ! Great Job on the video and thank you so much for making my day a bit brighter!


----------



## mylissyk

It is just pure joy watching her.


----------

